# 1/27/18 Fort Pickens



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Decided to go out to Fort Pickens and try some surf fishing. I got out to the beach and looked and the surf and the waves were kicking up hard. I told my wife I dont even think I can get my line to stay out there a minute before it gets washed up[on the shore.
So we head to the end of Fort Pickens and settle on trying to fish near the rocks for some sheepshead or whatever may come along. Stayed there about an hour with not much luck except for a puffer fish my wife caught which was quickly stolen by a blue heron and I tried to release it to safety. He couldn't get himself deflated fast enough. Since we weren't catching nothing we decided to go check the surf one more time.
The surf still looked rough but a little better than before. I loaded up my little pomp rig with about 9 0z of lead and sent it out. Had some fresh dead shrimp on one hook and fish bites on the other. The surf was so rough it was hard to keep shrimp on the hook with the waves pounding it over and over. About an hour later the pole slowly pulls over and line is coming off the reel.
I must of walked half a mile down the beach fighting this fish with the drag set real loose. I knew it was something big and I knew my tackle was not enough for whatever I had hooked up on. About 20 minutes later this big ugly appears in the surf and grounds out in the sand. As soon as he got stuck in the sand the hook pulled and I yelled to the wife to go stick your hand in his mouth and grab him. Luckily she did without hesitation and dragged him about 10 feet up before a good wave made her loose balance and he was loose again.
I jump in the surf as well with my jeans and boots on and get completely soaked after eating a wave but manage to secure the fish so we could get a picture. So here it is my biggest black drum so far. Had a blast catching this one and I didn't get skunked. Also attached are a before and after picture of the hook that barely made it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! I think that you used up all the good in that hook.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work for sure on that drum.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah buddy, looks like a good time! Those big uglies can really pull when they want to!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going Ben!!! Keep it up brother!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Glad to see somebody has the backbone and persistence to fish these days. Good job.

I'm still waiting for better weather!

:thumbup:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks! It wasn't that bad out there weather wise, but we did leave right before the rain hit. That hook has since been retired! He definitely had some pull to him, I dont think he knew he was even hooked for a while.


----------

